
Ask HN: Resources for reviewing the B2B software industry - thecleaner
I wanted to know is there a review paper kind of thing for the history &#x2F; current-state of the b2b software industry. I have worked in this space for a couple of years now, but I still don&#x27;t have an idea about the range of software that gets developed for selling to businesses. Are there any resources for something like this ? A review paper or something.
======
mikesabat
There are a bunch, but as a B2B salesperson (not a marketer), I've heard of
these.

[https://www.g2.com/](https://www.g2.com/)
[https://www.capterra.com/](https://www.capterra.com/)
[https://www.trustradius.com/](https://www.trustradius.com/)
[https://www.trustpilot.com/](https://www.trustpilot.com/)

And re-reading your sub-comment. If you are looking on resources for the B2B
industry as a whole, the only thing I know about is SaaStr.com - it's very
actionable info, not research.

